# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  في الخامسة من حبِّها!

## shams spring

*لم أصغِ لوصايا النساءِ الخبيراتِ بأنْ أجعل كتفي بيتاً للعاشقَةِ الصغيرَةِ، تحبُّني فيه على مهل، فيطولُ عمرُ الحبِّ بَيْننا ألفَ قصيدَةٍ في العام. لم أسمع إلا قلبيَ المؤمن أنَّ الحب ألا يكونَ فرقُ العمر في مصلحَةِ أحدٍ، وأنْ يكون الوقتُ هذا المساء بدونها تاريخاً، ومعها في يوم أول من أمس حاضراً، وبانتظارها بعد ساعتَيْن مستقبلا في حكم المجهول. الوقتُ - قال قلبي بإيمان لا يلين- هو زمانُ الوَصْلِ في أيِّ أندلس! 


وأحبَبْتُها من دون النساءِ المخلوقاتِ من ضلع الوصايا..؛ ربَّما لأنََّّني التقيْتُها في أول الطريق، ومشَيْنا خُطواتٍ متزامنَة، ولم نتعب إلى الآن. كلُّ الطرق تنتهي إلا تلك التي تُقسَم على عاشقين، وتكونُ بمسرَبٍ واحد: فعندما كنتُ أكبر عاماً، كانت تصغر اثنين؛ وها نحن نلتقي اليومَ وفق تقويم الزواج في الشرق!

أحبُّ كرجل في الخمسين، امرأةً كأنَّها في الثلاثين، هي تكبُرُني وأنا بها أكبُرُني. أنا أصغرُها وهي تصغرُ بي. أحبُّها كطفلتي، وتحبُّني كأبٍ تمنَّى لو يُنجب طفلةً ويُعيدُ الحبَّ إلى مَهْدٍ؛ هذا ما يجعلني واثقا في الزعم أنْ لا عُمْر لحبِّنا مثلَ قصيدَةٍ في كتابٍ، وورقةِ توتٍ في شجرَةٍ معمرَةٍ، ودقيقَة جديدة في ساعة "أنتيكا"، وأغنية "رقِّ الحبيب" في هاتِفٍ شديدِ الذكاءِ؛ حبُّنا مثل الحنين، والشوق، يكبرُ ثمَّ يصغر ولا يموت، بدليل أنَّني أحبُّها وهي الآن في الأربعين وأنا في الخامسة من حبِّها!

حبيبتي الآن كأنَّها أمِّي التي أنجبَتْني في المرَّةِ الثانية بقلب الأرنب؛ لم أصحُ مرَّةً في الليل إلا وغنَّت لي عن الحمام الساذج الذي يصدِّقُ أنَّها قد تذبحه ليأتيَني النومُ، ومنذُ أحبَبْتها ارتبَكَتْ كلُّ مواعيد الصَحْوِ؛ فقد أفيقُ لأنَّ عطرَها زائدٌ وقد أفيق لأنَّ عطرَها ناقصٌ، قد أذهَبُ إلى الحياة إذا ارتَخى مقبَضُ البابِ برفقٍ، وقد أموتُ حين يكونُ الزائرُ ناسا وهواء! 

هي التي عندما تعبِسُ لا يصدِّق العبوس أنَّها منه، وحين تبْتَسِم في وجهي تُكتبُ لي صدقَةً جاريَةً. هي لي حين لا أملكُ منِّي شيئاً، وأنا لها حينَ لا أملكُ منها إلا الوعدَ والكلمَةَ الحسنة، فعيناها الصوفيتان أنستني مآرب الجسد. بيضاءُ كأول الصيف، وآخر الشتاء، هي زوجة الجَمال، وأختُ الحياة، وأم ثانية للدنيا، في عينها بحرٌ، وفي الأخرى مرفأ..؛ لذلك ما خشيتُ يوماً من الضياع فيها!

العسلُ ليس مذاقاً فحسب، هو أيضا لونُ امرأةٍ خارجَةٍ من الشمع، أحبَبْتُها على مهل؛ بواقع قصيدة كلَّ مساء، ليقيني أنَّ الكحول التي نشربُها دفعَةً واحدةً تودي بذاكرتنا؛ وما زلتُ أذكر أول مرة رأيْتُها، بالتحديد عندما لم أعد أرَ غيرَها، وما زلتُ أذكر أول مرة أحبَبْتُها، بالتحديد عندما لم أعد أكرَهُ أحداً، وأذكرُ الآن أيضا بذهن صاف آخر مرة رأيْتُها..؛ بالتحديد حين امتلأ الفراغُ كله بعناقٍ!


العُمْرُ ليس أطول من قصَّة حب، وحبِّي لها قصة العمر مهما طالَ..؛ فلو أقولُ لها كالعشاق النزقين:"أنتِ من طريقٍ وأنا من طريق". ستذهَبُ هي إلى الأمام، أما أنا فسأعودُ إليها، وأهيمُ في الطرقات التي لها مسربٌ واحدٌ أهذي بالحنين إليها:"مساؤها أبيض تلك التي أمرُّ الآن في بالها". هي رغم كل هذا الوضوح شيءٌ لم أدركه بعد: فهي صديقتي أحياناً..؛ وحبيبتي إذا اقتضى الأمر!


لـــ : نادر رنتيسي*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اكثر من رااااااااااااااااائعة
ذكرتيني برواية ذاكرة جسد

----------


## shams spring

> اكثر من رااااااااااااااااائعة
> ذكرتيني برواية ذاكرة جسد


*انتي الاروع صديقتي ... ع فكرة انا لسا ما خلصتها للرواية ذكرتيني اكملها صرلي فترة ما بقرأ ...!
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

فرصة تكمليها لكان لانه انا خلصت التلاتية وكمان نسيانكم بس هلأ مو فاضية أقرأ اي رواية مع اني حابة أقرأ طوق الياسمين  :Icon27:

----------


## دموع الغصون

نص ادبي مشوق يحوي الكثير والكثير من المعاني الصادقة و الاحاسيس المكتنزة 
تعود بنا إلى ذاك الزمان النادر الآن حيث للروح حكايات تروى على ضفاف الأيام 
راق لي كثيراً الوقوف على هذا النص المقتبس 
اختيار جميل ان دل على شيء يدل على ذائقة أدبية راقية 
يسلمو " شمس "

----------


## shams spring

> فرصة تكمليها لكان لانه انا خلصت التلاتية وكمان نسيانكم بس هلأ مو فاضية أقرأ اي رواية مع اني حابة أقرأ طوق الياسمين


*
اه والله فرصة .. اه انتي استمريتي لانه عطلتي وقعدتي شوي في البيت انا ما فضيت نهائيا ... طوق الياسمين ما قرأتها لسا بس من اسمها مشوقة الا ما يجي يوم واقرأها ..!*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

> *
> اه والله فرصة .. اه انتي استمريتي لانه عطلتي وقعدتي شوي في البيت انا ما فضيت نهائيا ... طوق الياسمين ما قرأتها لسا بس من اسمها مشوقة الا ما يجي يوم واقرأها ..!*



ان شاء الله بقرأها وبخبرك رأيي

----------


## shams spring

> نص ادبي مشوق يحوي الكثير والكثير من المعاني الصادقة و الاحاسيس المكتنزة 
> تعود بنا إلى ذاك الزمان النادر الآن حيث للروح حكايات تروى على ضفاف الأيام 
> راق لي كثيراً الوقوف على هذا النص المقتبس 
> اختيار جميل ان دل على شيء يدل على ذائقة أدبية راقية 
> يسلمو " شمس "


*
مشوق وبشدك لتقرأيه مرة ومرتين وعشرة ... وكأن كلماته خرجت من أعماق نبضات القلب .. !

يسلمو دموع مرورك الارقى وروعت حضورك زادت المكان رقيّ*

----------


## shams spring

ا


> ان شاء الله بقرأها وبخبرك رأيي


*
ان شاء الله وانا في الانتظار*

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع  جد ذلك النص 

ابدعتي في الطرح شمس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أهذي بالحنين إليها 

،،
لان الحنين لمن نحب لا ينتهي ابدآ ،،
رائع شمس ،،

----------


## shams spring

> رائع  جد ذلك النص 
> 
> ابدعتي في الطرح شمس


*
مرورك الارو9وع محمد*

----------


## shams spring

> أهذي بالحنين إليها 
> 
> ،،
> لان الحنين لمن نحب لا ينتهي ابدآ ،،
> رائع شمس ،،


*
انتي الارو9وع صديقة*

----------


## &روان&

العُمْرُ ليس أطول من قصَّة حب، وحبِّي لها قصة العمر مهما طالَ.

شكرا شمس كتير حلو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كلام رائع شموسة 
ابدعت بالنقل

----------


## shams spring

> العُمْرُ ليس أطول من قصَّة حب، وحبِّي لها قصة العمر مهما طالَ.
> 
> شكرا شمس كتير حلو


*
الشكر لك غاليتي على المرور الجميل ...*

----------


## shams spring

> كلام رائع شموسة 
> ابدعت بالنقل


*
مرورك الارو9وع :::وردة ::: شكرا *

----------

